

What was the name of that Search Engine Startup? - philiplindblom

Hey guys.<p>A few years ago, I believe it was 2009 or 2010, there was a Search Engine startup that got pretty hyped in several tech outlets. All I remember from it was from an interview where one of the founders said something like: &quot;There&#x27;s the public data that you can find through Google, and then there&#x27;s your data that google can&#x27;t find&quot;.<p>It was basically a search engine for locating your files, (personal or work) across multiple cloud services such as facebook, gmail, hotmail or whatever.<p>What was the name of it?<p>Thanks!
======
wallflower
[http://greplin.com](http://greplin.com) possibly

~~~
philiplindblom
Yes - That's the one.

